# Looking for a good basic Miter Saw.



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

So I started my search for a good, simple miter saw. All it needs to cut is baseboards, 2x6s and 2x4s. As 75% of my work is decking, or fencing, absolute accuracy is not everything here. Portability is important.

I went to my local tool store to buy a Makita LS1040, it was on sale in the flyer for $199, so I figured, why not. Turns out they had none left. They are bringing one in from another store, however I think it was a used demo unit. I heard the lady on the phone saying "just make sure all the pieces are there, the rest doesn't matter" 

So I need a saw by Sunday, my only other option is Home Depot. They have a Makita MLS100 ( I assume this is a older model, no longer produced? I have the current Makita catalog and this saw is not in it)

There is also a Dewalt DW713 on sale for $220 at Home Depot. 

Is the Dewalt a good miter saw? I need to stick within this price range for now, later down the road I will drop serious coin on a good saw.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

IMO...all currently produced 10" non sliders don't do enough. I have a Delta Industrial 36-585. It is Dual bevel which is key IMO










If I was you, I would be looking into a used 12" dual bevel miter saw. Look at the DeWalt DW716 or Bosch 4212


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I know it is not A POPULAR brand but had had good luck with my Ryobi 10" miter saw my wife bought me for Christmas a couple of years ago.

Liter, fairly accurate and very inexpensive.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bought a Hitachi at bLowes for $140. Not a bad saw, i just wanted a light portable one for casings.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I had my old Makita crap out on me and couldn't find a basic one anywhere local. I went on Amazon.com and had the saw in 2 days with no extra charge for shipping.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> I know it is not A POPULAR brand but had had good luck with my Ryobi 10" miter saw my wife bought me for Christmas a couple of years ago.
> 
> Liter, fairly accurate and very inexpensive.


I Also have this saw. And everytime i pull it out I kick myself in the ass for not buying a 12":no: Oh man, Gotta lug out the cast iron slider...

But when I need to cut very simple things, I love it. Very light, small and easy to store. 

Im going with the Makita LS1216 as soon as I can.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> IMO...all currently produced 10" non sliders don't do enough. I have a Delta Industrial 36-585. It is Dual bevel which is key IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with stealitback.com? Do you ever buy stuff from there? I've never heard of it, looks like they have some decent stuff cheap


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

Every time I use a saw that isn't a slider now I have to re mark my board so that the mark is where the saw blade hits. It drives me crazy. :w00t: I do like Ryobi stuff for the price though. I've had a few of their tools, most of which are broken now, but for the price you can't complain.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Its so true. Actually picked up the Router and Table combo for $100 :thumbup: What can I say, Im poor. Once I have some money, I'll buy the tools I really want.


----------



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

So no one has any experience with a Dewalt Miter saw, most namely the DW713?


----------



## JerLinde (Apr 19, 2011)

Tank said:


> So no one has any experience with a Dewalt Miter saw, most namely the DW713?


No experience with that one... But just a couple months ago I got the Makita MLS100 for small stuff... And I absolutely love it! Have had no problems so far, cuts great, very accurate and comfortable. I have nothing but good things to say about this saw.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

dibs16 said:


> Whats up with stealitback.com? Do you ever buy stuff from there? I've never heard of it, looks like they have some decent stuff cheap


 
No idea, I just used Google to get an image of the saw.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tank said:


> So no one has any experience with a Dewalt Miter saw, most namely the DW713?


 
I used one once....It felt like a toy.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I would get the DW716 like TBF mentioned earlier. I use it as my main saw, also have a dw slider but it's not as acurate as the 716 100% love for that saw. The double fence setup let's you cut wider boasrds than normal non sliders.

Cole


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

i have a basic 12"dewalt non slider, it has held up to 3 yrs of full time framing

I have a 12" makita too, but I like the ergonomics of dewalt better


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Lowes has the 10" Hitachi c10fce2 on sale for $111 right now! Seems like a good saw for the price!


----------



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I may just spend the money right, the first time, and buy a Makita LS1016L or a LS1216L.

Now, is it worth it to buy a 12 inch saw, especially one that MUST be portable? 

The LS1016L looks like it can cut a impressive amount for a 10 inch saw, a lot of roof there.


----------



## jonbuilder (Apr 22, 2011)

felt like a toy here too


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tank said:


> I think I may just spend the money right, the first time, and buy a Makita LS1016L or a LS1216L.
> 
> Now, is it worth it to buy a 12 inch saw, especially one that MUST be portable?
> 
> The LS1016L looks like it can cut a impressive amount for a 10 inch saw, a lot of roof there.


 
No...skip 12" sliders if you looking for just portable, but make sure your comfortable at cutting molding nested and on the flat.

If not, get the DW716...with its tall capacity, I am willing to bet you gonna be able to cut all of your trim work nested untill you start getting into 7" crown and base. But you sound like you do more basic trim, so I still would saw DW716...

Or if you can find one... A Delta 36-412, WAY WAY better then the DW but not made any more. Prob was the best 12" out there.

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Industrial-36-412-12-Inch-Compound/dp/B0000EI96H


----------



## Tank (Jan 29, 2011)

Honestly, I will probably cut very little molding or trim at all. The only reason I threw that in there is a friend of mine wants to borrow a Miter saw to cut his baseboard, which is only 3 inch tall stuff. 

Crown is just not something I anticipate cutting. I understand it is better to buy for the future, but the Makita 10 inch saws seem to have a impressive capacity for being a 10 inch saw. I just need a good, reliable, smooth saw. I cannot stress how important smoothness is. Nothing worse than a saw that has not been maintained and it slides like a derailed railroad car over railroad ties.


----------

